# Little white bugs



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ive got these little white bugs that are eating my hibiscus. Ive tried some insectisides with little luck. It seams that I kill one group and another pops up.


----------



## Txmm13 (Oct 20, 2007)

If anyone has some advice it will be much appreciated.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

soapey water in a spray bottle did the trick for mine


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

Neem oil


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Mealy bugs, pain in the butt. I had them destroy my hibiscus.

You can use just soapy water with a little rubbing alcohol.

But you should cut the massive areas and throw them away, then treat the rest of the plant with the soapy solution.

Do this every other day until no more problems. I never could get to this point and threw away my hibiscus plants.

Be careful buying plants from Home Depot or Lowe's.....I bought one that had bamboo support post (it was a vine) and the entire inside of these posts were full of mealy bugs.

They then migrated to every plant I had. :hairout:


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Call the guys at southwest fertalizer in bellaire. The solution to your problems will be solved.


----------

